
Giant holes found in Siberia could be signs of a ticking climate 'time bomb' - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/russian-exploding-methane-craters-global-warming-2016-3
======
ChuckMcM
Can't we just take it for granted now the climate we've experienced as homo
sapiens is going to change in a very huge way? We don't have the tech to
direct the change, we don't have the political institutions to even stop our
own contribution to the change. So let us start from the premise it will
change and start working on ways to survive that change with some modicum of
success rather than mass die offs.

